# Grizzly H7777 8" Dado Stack



## Ottis

Good review, thanks. Just got my first Grizzly tool and one of the reasons I went that way was all the good things I have heard about their Customer service.


----------



## cabinetmaster

I like Grizzly too for that reason and I've had no problem with any of their products either.


----------



## juniorjock

Grizzly provides good tools. And, if it's not right, they make it right. I've got the same dado set and use it a lot with good results. One thing, invest in a set of magnetic shims. Worth every penny. Sorry, almost forgot…... very good review.


----------



## HokieMojo

i wonder if you'd get smoother bottoms on a harder wood. it almost looks like these were tearing. I seem to get better cuts through denser more even grained woods.

I have a freud set but being the genius that I am, I put the bladed on backwards, when makinga 0 clearance insert. I'm sure the heat caused when raising the blades into the insert damaged them pretty badly. I don't think any review I do now would be fair. They do seems to leave very flat bottoms though with no chipout (when I use a zero clearance insert and have the blades on right)


----------



## mark_h

I have this set also and agree with you that it is more than sufficient for anyone who isnt a professional woodworker. This is right in line with the rest of Grizzly's products in my opinion. Great value for the price and more than sufficient for the weekend woodworker but probably not what youd want to invest in if you wanted to do this for a living. Good set and well worth the money for a first set or the non professional.


----------



## a1Jim

I have had good service from Grizzly so called low end tools but only in cost, I wish I could say the same for Laguna tools supposedly High end tools.


----------



## mattg

I had a inexpensive dado cutter before I bought my Forrest 6" dado blade. I too was dissappointed with the cut. At that time I was planning on building the Highboy, and decided to just pull the trigger and get it. It was on sale from Amazon (like $60.00 off), so I didn't exactly feel raped, maybe just slightly abused!! It sure does cut perfectly flar bottom dadoes/rabbetts!!


----------



## thiel

I've had great experiences with Grizzly and am only now starting to remember that they make small tools too 

I have the "cheapo" Freud 8' dado, which has only 2 tipped chippers, and it's been great…. nice to hear that there are other low-cost options out there too!


----------



## DaveHerron

I have the same stacked dado set. Good value for the money. If I am cutting cross grain on plywood I always blue tape the cut. Seems to reduce the tear out. I haven't used any other brand so I don't have anything to compare against.


----------

